# C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt



## The_Rock (14. Dezember 2011)

*C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt*

Scheinbar reicht EA ein C&C nicht. Heut ham se noch das Free to Play Browserspiel C&C Alliances angekündigt 
Es soll im Tiberium Universum spielen, und über die Homepage kann man sich schonmal für die Beta anmelden.

Quelle: Command & Conquer Tiberium Alliances - EA

Mich persönlich interessierts jetzt nicht so sehr wie'n "echtes" C&C, aber da ich einige Browserspiele garnicht mal so schlecht finde (für nebenher/zum Zeit totschalgen), werd ich die Entwicklung mal mitverfolgen. Zumal ich das Tiberium Universum super finde


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt*

Heutezutage wird doch echt alles als Free 2 Play vermarktet.
Mich kotzt es ehrlich gesagt an.
TF2, Battlefield, C&C, Diverse Steamgames.

Sowas braucht die Welt echt nicht.
Zumal da so viele Cheater rumcheaten weils einfach kostenlos ist und man sich dauernd n neuen Acc erstellen kann etc.

Das ganze ist schon lächerlicher als lächerlich.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt*

einfach ARM von EA!


----------



## Thaurial (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt*

Gerade EA macht doch eh ÜBERALL mit wo vielleicht etwas zu holen ist. Ich hoffe sehr für SWTOR, dass das nicht einaml darunter leiden wird. Der Kunde wird ja bereits seit einiger Zeit überflutet von schelchten F2P Modellen. Auf dem Handy per App - okay aber auf dem Pc und Konsolenmarkt denke ich, dass nur einige Ausnahmen wir LoL eine permanente Chance haben. Die Qualität bei den Low Budget Produktionen leidet doch sichtbar. Aber wir werden dann sen was C&C Alliances bringen wird.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt*

EA! hat C&C kaputt gemacht ,Westwood hätte nie aufgekauft werden dürfen besonderst nicht von EA ,naja jetz ist der markt gelaufen, westwood ist weg, R.i.p WESTWOOD ich trauer um dich!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt*

Nochmal zum Fall EA kauft Westwood auf.
Der Haufen ******* der da rauskommt nennt sich Mercenaries 2.


----------



## BlackViper59 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: C&C Alliances - Free to Play Spiel angekündigt*

Ich habs in die Closed Beta geschafft 

Im vergleich zu anderen BG ist es recht umfangreich. Ich mus jetzt erstmal einspielen


----------

